# Blueberry muffin fatty



## cmacv (Apr 7, 2011)

Not sure if this had already been posted, but I came across a recipe that looked good that I wanted to share

http://grillinfools.com/2011/04/06/blueberry-muffin-stuffed-fatty/


----------



## arnie (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks for the link, that looks quick and easy


----------



## eman (Apr 7, 2011)

My favorite fatty is a blueberry pancake fatty . but never done one w/ muffin mix


----------



## grillinfool (Apr 7, 2011)

eman said:


> My favorite fatty is a blueberry pancake fatty . but never done one w/ muffin mix




The muffins take on a very pancake like texture from the grease of the sausage.  I would bet that both are very similar.  I'm not much of a blueberry fan, and I LOVED this fatty.  Best I've ever had and I've made probably a dozen different kinds...


----------



## fourashleys (Apr 7, 2011)

My wife and daughter LOVE blueberry fatties with muffin mix, scrambled eggs and maple syrup.


----------

